# Moss?



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone ID this for sure? It was supposed to be a moss when I bought it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a liverwort. _Riccia fluitans_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=99&category=genus&spec=Riccia


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's a liverwort. _Riccia fluitans_.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=99&category=genus&spec=Riccia


Thanks. I just found it online researching too. I love when online shops send the wrong thing. Beautiful in my aquarium but not sure I wanted to keep messing with it when its ready to float.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like they sold you a bit of Utricularia gibba also.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bryeman,

+1 for Cavan - Riccia fluitans
+1 for Elliott - careful you have Utricularia gibba mixed in with that clump


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

You are right. Nice catch gang! Didn't even notice that until you both said something.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

doubleott05 said:


> looks like they sold you a bit of Utricularia gibba also.


They did. I'd remove that, Bryeman.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> They did. I'd remove that, Bryeman.


I just did. As much as I could see anyway, which wasn't much.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bryeman,

I had some Utricularia gibba a year or so ago. It got out of hand really quickly and is very difficult to eradicate. I hope you got it all.


----------

